# [portage] Wie Downgrade verhindern?

## 3PO

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe KDE via Overlay installiert. Beim letzten world-Update hatte Portage die Version 4.6.4 installiert. Nun will aber potrage auf einmal wieder auf 4.6.3 downgraden.  :Sad: 

```
.....

[blocks b      ] <kde-base/kmail-4.4.80:4 ("<kde-base/kmail-4.4.80:4" is blocking kde-base/kdepim-common-libs-4.6.0)

[blocks b      ] kde-base/libkpgp:4 ("kde-base/libkpgp:4" is blocking kde-base/kdepim-common-libs-4.6.0)

[blocks b      ] <kde-base/korganizer-4.5.67:4 ("<kde-base/korganizer-4.5.67:4" is blocking kde-base/kdepim-common-libs-4.6.0)

[blocks b      ] kde-base/libkdepim:4 ("kde-base/libkdepim:4" is blocking kde-base/kdepim-common-libs-4.6.0)

[ebuild     UD ] kde-base/kdepim-meta-4.4.11.1 [4.6.0] USE="nls%* semantic-desktop%* (-aqua) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild     UD ] kde-base/kde-meta-4.6.3 [4.6.4] USE="nls semantic-desktop -accessibility (-aqua) (-kdeprefix) -sdk" 0 kB

Total: 262 packages (12 upgrades, 239 downgrades, 8 new, 1 in new slot, 2 reinstalls, 1 uninstall), Size of downloads: 548,630 kB

Conflict: 8 blocks

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

kde-base/oxygen-icons:4

  (kde-base/oxygen-icons-4.6.3-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (kde-base/oxygen-icons-4.6.4::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=kde-base/oxygen-icons-4.6.4:4[aqua=] required by (kde-base/gwenview-4.6.4::gentoo, installed)

    (and 5 more with the same problem)

kde-base/kdesu:4

  (kde-base/kdesu-4.6.3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (kde-base/kdesu-4.6.4::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=kde-base/kdesu-4.6.4:4[aqua=] required by (kde-base/khelpcenter-4.6.4::gentoo, installed)

kde-base/kdelibs:4

  (kde-base/kdelibs-4.6.3-r2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (kde-base/kdelibs-4.6.4::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.6.4:4[aqua=] required by (kde-base/libkipi-4.6.4::gentoo, installed)

    (and 10 more with the same problem)

kde-base/khelpcenter:4

  (kde-base/khelpcenter-4.6.4::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=kde-base/khelpcenter-4.6.4:4[aqua=] required by (kde-base/kdelibs-4.6.4::gentoo, installed)

  (kde-base/khelpcenter-4.6.3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

kde-base/kde-env:4

  (kde-base/kde-env-4.6.3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (kde-base/kde-env-4.6.4::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=kde-base/kde-env-4.6.4:4[aqua=] required by (kde-base/kdelibs-4.6.4::gentoo, installed)

kde-base/nepomuk:4

  (kde-base/nepomuk-4.6.4::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=kde-base/nepomuk-4.6.4:4[aqua=] required by (kde-base/kdelibs-4.6.4::gentoo, installed)

  (kde-base/nepomuk-4.6.3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

.....
```

Hier noch die Keywords dazu: -->  http://paste.pocoo.org/show/418905/

Was mache ich denn falsch??

----------

## Max Steel

kontrollier mal die Einträge in deiner world-file. Und achte auf die korrekte Bezeichnung der Slots.

----------

## 3PO

Ich kann nichts auffälliges in der "/var/lib/portage/world" finden.  :Sad: 

-->  http://paste.pocoo.org/show/418992/

----------

## ChrisJumper

Nun also ich würde einfach alles entfernen was kde-4.6.3 im Namen hat und anschließend kde neu istallieren. Notfalls mit dem Tree Parameter anzeigen lassen was noch ein 4.6.3 Paket installieren möchte.

Eine einfache Lösung habe ich hier auch noch nicht gefunden aber meist beträgt der Aufwand nur fünf bis zehn emerge -pvtu world abfragen und ein entsprechendes deinstallieren der 4.6.3 Pakete mit emerge -C. (Ich notiere mir diese meist und emerge sie später als 4.6.3 neu, es sei denn sie wurden überflüssig).

----------

## 3PO

So richtig schlau werde ich daraus leider nicht.

```
vdr01 ~ # emerge -pvtu world

 * IMPORTANT: 7 config files in '/etc/portage' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     UD ] kde-base/kdesu-4.6.3 [4.6.4] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 5,699 kB

[ebuild  NS   ~] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.39-r2 [2.6.39-r1] USE="-build -deblob -symlink" 95 kB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-kernel/genkernel-3.4.10.907-r1 [3.4.10.907] USE="-bash-completion (-ibm) (-selinux)" 0 kB

[ebuild     UD ] kde-base/kde-meta-4.6.3 [4.6.4] USE="nls semantic-desktop -accessibility (-aqua) (-kdeprefix) -sdk" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] www-client/firefox-5.0 [4.0.1-r1] USE="alsa dbus ipc libnotify startup-notification webm wifi -bindist -custom-optimization -debug -gconf% -pgo% -system-sqlite" LINGUAS="de en -af -ak -ar -ast -be -bg -bn -bn_BD -bn_IN -br -bs -ca -cs -cy -da -el -eo -es -es_ES -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gd -gl -gu -gu_IN -he -hi -hi_IN -hr -hu -hy -hy_AM -id -is -it -ja -kk -kn -ko -ku -lg -lt -lv -mai -mk -ml -mr -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -nso -or -pa -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_PT -rm -ro -ru -si -sk -sl -son -sq -sr -sv -sv_SE -ta -ta_LK -te -th -tr -uk -vi -zu (-en_ZA%)" 67,398 kB

[ebuild     UD ] kde-base/nepomuk-4.6.3 [4.6.4] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild     UD ] kde-base/kfmclient-4.6.3 [4.6.4] USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 2,620 kB

[ebuild     UD ]  kde-base/kdelibs-4.6.3-r2 [4.6.4] USE="acl alsa bzip2 fam handbook mmx nls opengl (policykit) semantic-desktop spell sse sse2 ssl udev -3dnow (-altivec) (-aqua) -bindist -debug -doc -jpeg2k (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix) -kerberos -lzma -openexr -test -zeroconf" 12,615 kB

[ebuild     U  ] virtual/ffmpeg-0.6.90 [0.6-r1] USE="X encode mp3 sdl theora threads vdpau x264 -jpeg2k% -vaapi" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~]  media-video/ffmpeg-0.7.1 [0.7_rc1] USE="X aac alsa amr bzip2 encode faac hardcoded-tables ieee1394 jack mmx mmxext mp3 network oss schroedinger sdl speex ssse3 theora threads truetype v4l v4l2 vdpau vorbis x264 xvid zlib -3dnow -3dnowext (-altivec) -avx -bindist (-celt) -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug -dirac -doc -frei0r -gsm -jpeg2k -pic -qt-faststart -rtmp -static-libs -test -vaapi -vpx" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" 4,449 kB

[ebuild     UD ] kde-base/oxygen-icons-4.6.3-r1 [4.6.4] USE="(-aqua) -bindist (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 25,425 kB

[ebuild     U ~] dev-python/sip-4.12.3-r1 [4.12.3] USE="-debug -doc" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] net-misc/dhcpcd-5.2.12-r1 [5.2.12] USE="zeroconf" 0 kB

[blocks B      ] <kde-base/kdelibs-4.6.4:4 ("<kde-base/kdelibs-4.6.4:4" is blocking kde-base/kde-env-4.6.4)

Total: 13 packages (6 upgrades, 6 downgrades, 1 in new slot), Size of downloads: 118,298 kB

Conflict: 1 block (1 unsatisfied)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (kde-base/kdelibs-4.6.3-r2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.6.0:4[-aqua] required by (kde-base/kdepim-common-libs-4.6.0::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.6.0:4[-aqua] required by (kde-base/knotes-4.6.0::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.6.0:4[-aqua,handbook] required by (kde-base/kmail-4.6.0-r1::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.6.0:4[-aqua] required by (kde-base/konsolekalendar-4.6.0::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.6.0:4[-aqua,handbook] required by (kde-base/kjots-4.6.0::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.6.0:4[-aqua] required by (kde-base/kalarm-4.6.0::gentoo, installed)

    kde-base/kdelibs required by @selected

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.6.3:4[-aqua,semantic-desktop] required by (kde-base/nepomuk-4.6.3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4:4[-aqua] required by (kde-misc/krusader-2.3.0_beta1::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.6.0:4[-aqua] required by (kde-base/kdepim-runtime-4.6.0::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.6.3:4[-aqua,handbook] required by (kde-base/kdesu-4.6.3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.6.0:4[-aqua] required by (kde-base/kdepim-icons-4.6.0::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.6.0:4[-aqua] required by (kde-base/kontact-4.6.0::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4:4[-aqua] required by (kde-misc/polkit-kde-kcmodules-0.98_pre20101127::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.6.0:4[-aqua,handbook] required by (kde-base/kontact-4.6.0::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.6.0:4[-aqua] required by (kde-base/akonadiconsole-4.6.0::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.6.0:4[-aqua,handbook] required by (kde-base/akregator-4.6.0::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.6.0:4[-aqua,handbook] required by (kde-base/konsolekalendar-4.6.0::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.5 required by (net-libs/libproxy-0.4.6-r3::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.6.0:4[-aqua] required by (kde-base/kaddressbook-4.6.0::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.6.0:4[-aqua,handbook] required by (kde-base/kalarm-4.6.0::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.6.0:4[-aqua,handbook] required by (kde-base/kleopatra-4.6.0::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.6.3:4[-aqua] required by (kde-base/kfmclient-4.6.3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.6.0:4[-aqua,handbook] required by (kde-base/korganizer-4.6.0::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.6.0:4[-aqua] required by (kde-base/ktimetracker-4.6.0::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.6.0:4[-aqua,handbook] required by (kde-base/knotes-4.6.0::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.6.3:4[-aqua] required by (kde-base/kdesu-4.6.3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.6.0:4[-aqua,handbook] required by (kde-base/blogilo-4.6.0::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.6.0:4[-aqua] required by (kde-base/kmail-4.6.0-r1::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.6.0:4[-aqua] required by (kde-base/kdepim-wizards-4.6.0::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4:4[-aqua] required by (app-cdr/k3b-2.0.2-r1::gentoo, installed)

    kde-base/kdelibs required by (app-arch/p7zip-9.13::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.6.0:4[-aqua,handbook] required by (kde-base/kaddressbook-4.6.0::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.6:4[-aqua] required by (kde-misc/kcm-gtk-config-1.5::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.6.0:4[-aqua,semantic-desktop] required by (kde-base/kaddressbook-4.6.0::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.6.3:4[-aqua] required by (kde-base/nepomuk-4.6.3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.6.0:4[-aqua] required by (kde-base/kabcclient-4.6.0::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.6.0:4[-aqua,handbook] required by (kde-base/knode-4.6.0::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4:4[-aqua] required by (net-wireless/bluedevil-1.1-r2::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4 required by (dev-vcs/subversion-1.6.16::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.6.0:4[-aqua] required by (kde-base/blogilo-4.6.0::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.6.0:4[-aqua] required by (kde-base/knode-4.6.0::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4:4[-aqua] required by (sys-auth/polkit-kde-agent-0.99.0::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.6.0:4[-aqua] required by (kde-base/korganizer-4.6.0::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4:4[-aqua,opengl,semantic-desktop] required by (media-sound/amarok-2.4.0::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.6.0:4[-aqua,handbook] required by (kde-base/ktimetracker-4.6.0::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.6.0:4[-aqua] required by (kde-base/akregator-4.6.0::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.6.0:4[-aqua] required by (kde-base/kjots-4.6.0::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.6.0:4[-aqua,handbook] required by (kde-base/kabcclient-4.6.0::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4:4[-aqua] required by (net-libs/libbluedevil-1.9::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.6.0:4[-aqua] required by (kde-base/kdepim-strigi-analyzer-4.6.0::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.6.3:4[-aqua,handbook] required by (kde-base/nepomuk-4.6.3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.6.0:4[-aqua] required by (kde-base/kdepim-kresources-4.6.0::gentoo, installed)

    kde-base/kdelibs required by (www-client/opera-11.11.2109::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4:4[-aqua] required by (kde-misc/kwebkitpart-0.9.6::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.6.0:4[-aqua] required by (kde-base/kleopatra-4.6.0::gentoo, installed)

  (kde-base/kde-env-4.6.4::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=kde-base/kde-env-4.6.4:4[-aqua] required by (kde-base/kdelibs-4.6.4::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-base/kde-env-4.6.3:4[-aqua] required by (kde-base/kdelibs-4.6.3-r2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

vdr01 ~ #
```

----------

## ScytheMan

gab nen slotmove von slot 4.6 auf slot 4

4.6.3 is stable, check mal deine files in package.keywords und ersetze :4.6 durch :4

----------

## 3PO

 *ScytheMan wrote:*   

> [...] check mal deine files in package.keywords und ersetze :4.6 durch :4

 

In meinen keywords steht leider nirgends "":4.6".  :Sad: 

```
vdr01 ~ # grep -r ":4.6" /etc/portage/package.keywords/*

vdr01 ~ #
```

Die keywords für KDE sehen so aus: --> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/418992/

----------

## franzf

Mach mal ein bissl sauber  :Smile: 

In deiner "allgemeinen" package.keywords (dein letzter Post) stehen ein paar kde-base-Pakete drinnen:

```
kde-base/gwenview

kde-base/kde-meta

kde-base/kdelibs

kde-base/kdesu

kde-base/kfmclient

kde-base/nepomuk

kde-base/oxygen-icons

kde-misc/krusader
```

Dann hast du scheinbar noch das package.keywords aus dem kde-Overlay dazugelinkt (Eingangspost). Dort werden aber die 4.7er kde-Pakete geunkeyworded. Die brauchen aber noch das passende package.unmask dazu! Deshalb fährst du kde stable - bis auf die obigen Pakete! Deshalb die Blocks.

grep mal im package.keywords-Ordner nach "kde-base" und kommentier die gefundenen Zeilen aus. Dann verwende zusammenpassende package.keywords/package.unmask/package.mask (aus dem kde-overlay), je nach dem, ob du kde-4.7, kde-4.6 oder was auch immer verwenden willst.

Wenn du dir unsicher bist, kannst du hier ja mal schreiben, was du genau verwenden willst.

----------

## firefly

 *3PO wrote:*   

> Die keywords für KDE sehen so aus: --> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/418992/

 

in dem angegeben link steht nichts für kde drinn.

----------

## 3PO

 *firefly wrote:*   

>  *3PO wrote:*   Die keywords für KDE sehen so aus: --> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/418992/ 
> 
> in dem angegeben link steht nichts für kde drinn.

 

Sorry, war der falsche Link...    :Embarassed: 

--> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/418905/

----------

## 3PO

Fehler gefunden.  :Smile: 

Ich hatte den Symlink in "/etc/portage/package.unmask" falsch gesetzt.   :Embarassed: 

Der ging nach:

"/usr/local/portage/layman/kde/Documentation/package.unmask/kde-4.6"

statt nach:

"/usr/local/portage/layman/kde/Documentation/package.unmask/kde-4.7"

Und die Keywords waren, bzw. sind, nach 4.7 verlinkt.

1000 THX @ franzf für den Tipp.  :Wink: 

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *3PO wrote:*   

> Fehler gefunden. 
> 
> Ich hatte den Symlink in "/etc/portage/package.unmask" falsch gesetzt.  
> 
> Der ging nach:
> ...

 

das bedeutet du willst jetzt aufeinmal kde-4.7 RC1 anstatt kde-4.6.4?

----------

## Josef.95

Für kde-4.6.4 welches zZt als testing im portage Tree verfügbar ist sollte es überhaupt nicht nötig sein package.unmask zu verwenden, denn diese sind ja nicht hart maskiert.

----------

